# Seriously... wtf?



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Could this seriously be due to a yellow clown goby? I mean... in 1 night?


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey Brian,

It could be that the YCG made your acro angry.... but!

I know you are running a 29G biocube and placing these at the top, but I fear that you do not have enough water flow and lighting for the SPS...

Anyone have the same conclusion??? 

But I thought, a lack of lighting would cause it to bleach at the top rather than the middle... 

Brian, what are your parameters, nitrates, alkalinity, calcium?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I have 3 powerheads in there and I dose with calcium and alkalinity. The other acro is doing fine, still the same colour as when I got it.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Brian,

Have you tested your nitrates? I know many ppl keep saying they need 0, but I believe <10 is good enough, I was able to manage nitrates at 10 w/o chaeto, now that I have chaeto running, its running at 0, even over feeding everything in my 29G, my 20 has a fuge, so I dont have a problem with nitrates.

You should test Alk and Calcium... maybe your salt has enough alk and calcium already.... and if there is too much alk, you will burn your corals. 

I hope someone else can shed some light as well...

If you believe its RTN, you should FRAG the coral, super glue up to where it stopped receeding (somewhere I read about RTN).

I have never experience RTN, but good luck!


----------



## tropicalfishlover1220 (Jan 12, 2009)

did you iodine dip it? when did you get the coral?

edit-the top of the corals where whiter holes are starting to form looks like what happened after i've iodine dipped a few acro frags.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

What I read about RTN is that the whole colony will lose tissues in matter of hours, so this isn't really RTN but something similar, such as STN. 

My Acro colony had a similar issue. I could never figure out exact cause, although in my case I suspect it was lack of lighting. I had T5HO (36W), and unfortunately moving to 150W MH didn't help, and actually made things worse, and lost few other acro frags with the same issue.

I've heard the only way to recover from RTN/STN is to just save remaining part, by fragging off healthy section, at least 5mm away from the areas with tissues lost.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've only sucessfully saved one colony that was starting to RTN. I dipped it in some Tropic Marin Pro coral cure for 10 min cut away the areas that were RTNing to about 5 - 10 mm away, then put it on my sand bed in a high flow area - the RTN stopped, but it continued to have some tissue necrosis over the next 8 hours. By the morning it had stopped, but not before I lost about 1/5 of the colony. 

You might want to just frag off some of the larger tips and hope the frags survive. IME, frags from RTNing colonies tend to be a lot weaker in the long run though; I've lost two or three that way.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Is it common for this to happen to acros?

I'm not going to bother saving it. I'm just going to get rid of the YCGs and pay attention to the other acro and see if the same thing happens.

I'll be getting the 150w MH HQI K2-Viper lights for my BC29 so hopefully I can start keeping a wider variety of corals. Sucks to see the sleek design of the BC gone though and I don't think the K2-Viper has LEDs


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Not too common, but common enough. Could simply have been the stress of being picked at that caused it to go.

You can mod the Viper to have Blue leds built into it. Not hard to DIY either if you've got time.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

ameekplec. said:


> Not too common, but common enough. Could simply have been the stress of being picked at that caused it to go.
> 
> You can mod the Viper to have Blue leds built into it. Not hard to DIY either if you've got time.


Oh? Any tips for the LED mod? I know JBJ has the deluxe version that has LEDs and a fan built in but I don't think Chris carries that one. At first I was thinking to mod the hood of the BC somehow to also accompany the Viper but thinking back on it, any tinkering with the aesthetics of the hood would lower resale value and chance of resale when I decide to upgrade.

I almost sold the tank and upgraded to a 72gal bowfront this weekend but the ex knocked a bunch of sense into me... literally.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Brian said:


> I almost sold the tank and upgraded to a 72gal bowfront this weekend but the ex knocked a bunch of sense into me... literally.


Oi! Was she already "ex" before the bowfront debate/deprivation or did that come after!?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lmfao. She's been ex for about a year but its funny because my obsession with reptiles, amphibians and fish played a major part in the break up but that's a discussion for another place and time... perhaps the Meet and Greet, lol.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Brian said:


> Lmfao. She's been ex for about a year but its funny because my obsession with reptiles, amphibians and fish played a major part in the break up


Ha! Some times we have to come up for air and socialize with our other halves... I hate when that happens! lol.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

*Acclimate the corals to new lights SLOWLY*

Hey Brian,

Just seen this post and thought I would add my 2 cents worth.

Going from T5 to MH is a big shock to any coral, soft or hard.
Most times they will bleach over night and die....has happened to me.
Clown Gobies are perchers, But IMO one night they would not have done that damage.
Test for ALK and CAL and make sure things are in balance.
If it does not heal itself IME cut the damaged or dead part of the coral and refrag it. Leaving damaged or dead branches can and will spread very fast on SPS and destroy the whole colony.

Hope this helps.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, you want to be very careful when you move to MH lighting. My corals still haven't adjusted, and I have window screens on top to reduce the light. I've lost a few SPS frags, bleaching and Tissue Necrosis accelerated.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

a few of my acros lost tissue from the base up after i upgraded from 175w to two 150w hqi's but it stopped after i increased flow towards them.. from what ive read strong flow directed towards the acros helps stop rtn and it seems to have worked for my acros. but i havent seen much tissue regrowth.


----------

